
Airbnb for cars is gaining popularity in the UK - quasit
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/consumer-affairs/would-you-rent-out-your-car-to-make-money-ive-made-2300-in-two-y/
======
celticninja
It is refreshing to see that they sorted out the insurance system as part of
the product. The Airbnb and Uber equivalent was/is to get people to use their
home owners/property insurance to deal with that and then offer a sort of
backup system in case that didn't work. This app has got a solution that works
from the outset which is fantastic.

------
aminok
The peer-to-peer economy is the path to reducing income disparity. Staying the
course and fully realizing that vision in the face of political turbulence and
ideological opposition from opponents of the free market, will be difficult.

